# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Πρασινοκέφαλη πάπια.

## kalogeros

:Mad0234:  Ξαφνικα, προχθες το απογευμα το αρσενικο που ειχα πεταξε και εφυγε απο τον κηπο, παρόλο που ειχε και θηλικια και μικρό παπι. Γνωρίζει καποιος να μου πει αν θα ξαναγυρίσει? ευχαριστω 
υπηρχαν και 6 χηνες και μεγαλη λίμνη 1500 λίτρα

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον είχε μικρό είναι πιθανό... αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...!
Εμάς μία χήνα που κλωσούσε και βγήκε έξω από το κτήμα, το βράδυ περίμενε έξω από τον φράκτη και την βάλαμε μέσα....  :winky:

----------

